# starting my first semi permanent layout



## dicgolfer72

well with the holidays over and the tree torn down I now have a surplus's of train stuff lol 

so I decided to do my first attempt at a layout 
I will keep it at my store 
I was going to do a 7x7 table
but it was just way to big for my store 

so I used just one of the panels I had cut 
so the table is 7x3.5 
that really limited me on what I could do but I'm going to give it a shot

here is my current progress


----------



## AmFlyer

There is a lot of track in need of space in the box under the layout!


----------



## dicgolfer72

lol yup 
over 400 curved and total is 500+ track sections lol

thinking about doing a loop in the babies room around the room at the top of his walls


----------



## AmFlyer

Great idea. That would make one happy and contented child.


----------



## Aflyer

Anytime you have a loop you can run a train on it's a good layout.

Great start can't wait to see the video with the train running on it.
Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

got as much of it done as I can
still need to work on the stockyard , and the animated station (both don't have much action )

and add a pond and a hill or 2 , maybe pick up some more buildings 

but not to bad for a days worth of work 

oh and I need some fiber track connectors so sam will actually stop the train when he pops out 

https://youtu.be/W6LdkLqKpFk


hey ps what's the string for these forums so I can embed the vids


----------



## trains galore

Very nice! I watched the video and the whistle sounds great! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut

dicgolfer72 said:


> lol yup
> over 400 curved and total is 500+ track sections lol
> 
> thinking about doing a loop in the babies room around the room at the top of his walls


Be careful the smoke doesn't harm the little one..I would run a diesel, or take out the smoke unit...You don't want a life of asthma started because of a smoky room.


----------



## dicgolfer72

yea I'm probably going to run the little 2013 Christmas dockside switcher in his room (it has a switch to turn smoke off so I would not risk burning out a wick )
its a reliable little engine and does not derail like the old steamers do
plus smoke would be a pia to refill 7 feet in the air lol


I kinda like this setup the way the shelving looks


----------



## Joe Hohmann

I would move your turnouts up to be near the top of your photo. That way, you have 2 loops, rather than a circle and a loop. You can run one train while the other train is "parked" within the turnouts. This gives each train a loop to run on, rather than a loop and circle. The nice thing about the old flyer turnouts is that they direct the power based on their postion.


----------



## Aflyer

dicgolfer72,
I checked out your video, very nice job, and thanks for sharing.

On both the Guilford Station, and the Stockyard there is suppose to be a little handle that sticks out one side of the base for adjustment. I can't see them on yours, but if you turn them over you should be able to see where they would connect to the solenoid and allow for adjustment.

By turning the adjustment handle you can increase or decrease the amount of movement of the people or cows.

I will try to post up a photo, later when I can get to my accessories.
Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

thanks I don't see any levers or adjustment knobs ok them 
and I did have to tinker with the under side of the station (the wire casing was melted off so I had to re wire it but it looked factory before I rewired it )

even if they don't end up working 100% I got sam , the station , and the stockyard for a steal I paid 57$ and 20$ shipping for all of them 
and they look good on the layout 

just got to the store with a bag of goodies from one of the local train shops 

picked up some trees and some figures , also got 2 o gauge buildings and a set of Lionel lamps 


boy when I was in high school that big bag of trees would have gotten me arrested if they found it in my locker lol


----------



## Aflyer

dicgolfer72,

Here is a photo of the lever on my Guilford station:




Someday I think I will try to make one for my stock yard out of a piece of wire coat hanger.
Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

Aflyer said:


> dicgolfer72,
> 
> Here is a photo of the lever on my Guilford station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I think I will try to make one for my stock yard out of a piece of wire coat hanger.
> Aflyer


yes indeed there is a little hole in the side of them for a lever like that hmm now more work to do lol

my arcade store is closed Mondays and we had a pretty good snow storm 
so after my trip to the LHS I drove to the store and have been working on the layout all day 

after a huge wreck involving my 312 being placed in the needs major repair bin 
I'm back up n running with a 302 
and the layout is coming along nice

have a few more buildings on order from ebay as well as a few street cars
need to lay some road for a main street 
(thinking just using some grey/black carpet for it )
pick up a few more people 
and some more trees
and ill be doing pretty good

after today massive wreck I've also decided its a good idea to install some clear plexi glass on the face side to catch any derailments on the front turn






and a quick vid

https://youtu.be/F6wfx55MYZU


----------



## Aflyer

Sorry about that crash, these Locomotives just don't bounce very well. I think you are right, some plexiglass is a good investment.

I think the roster is growing, did I just count 5 locomotives including a new switcher?

Great progress on your layout, you have really done a great job, in a very short period of time. For roads, you can also use roofing paper.

Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

Aflyer said:


> Sorry about that crash, these Locomotives just don't bounce very well. I think you are right, some plexiglass is a good investment.
> 
> I think the roster is growing, did I just count 5 locomotives including a new switcher?
> 
> Great progress on your layout, you have really done a great job, in a very short period of time. For roads, you can also use roofing paper.
> 
> Aflyer


I was thinking about the roof paper for roads but since I used fake grass carpet for the grass I'm leaning towards black carpet so it will sit at the same height as the grass and bblend a bit better 


yea I'm getting a few engines 
last year I got the red switcher its a 2013 Christmas dockside switcher

then the 312 (I need to extract the remnants of the screw that holds the tender to the engine and solder the jack plate wires back in place PS whats the thread size and pitch for that screw )

3 302's 1 is parts only, and one decided not to run at all (needs the grease pan removed and old grease replaced) 

2 300's but one needs a plug for the jack plate 


so track ready engines right now are
2013 Christmas switcher
1 300 ac
1 302


I did have a 21165 engine with cars
but I gave that with one of the old xformers I got in that big lot and a set of track to my cousin on Christmas cause he has a little one that loved my dads all aboard set


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello my friend thanks for the American Flyer videos and nice photos of your nice layout it very neat and cool. I really enjoyed it. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## flyernut

dicgolfer72 said:


> I was thinking about the roof paper for roads but since I used fake grass carpet for the grass I'm leaning towards black carpet so it will sit at the same height as the grass and bblend a bit better
> 
> 
> yea I'm getting a few engines
> last year I got the red switcher its a 2013 Christmas dockside switcher
> 
> then the 312 (I need to extract the remnants of the screw that holds the tender to the engine and solder the jack plate wires back in place PS whats the thread size and pitch for that screw )
> 
> 3 302's 1 is parts only, and one decided not to run at all (needs the grease pan removed and old grease replaced)
> 
> 2 300's but one needs a plug for the jack plate
> 
> 
> so track ready engines right now are
> 2013 Christmas switcher
> 1 300 ac
> 1 302
> 
> 
> I did have a 21165 engine with cars
> but I gave that with one of the old xformers I got in that big lot and a set of track to my cousin on Christmas cause he has a little one that loved my dads all aboard set


Screws are readily available for your engine... It's a 6-32......


----------



## dicgolfer72

flyernut said:


> Screws are readily available for your engine... It's a 6-32......



thanks 

just licked the problem with trains falling off the backside of my layout 

found a website that sells backdrops that are way overpriced

edited their stock photos and enhanced them in adobe il

and bam printed out a 7 foot long backdrop on adhesive backed vinyl

ill screw some foam core board to the backside of my layout and attach this to it 

(sucks tho my cyan ink ran out at the end of printing, I'm going to deal with it and not reprint lol)


----------



## AmFlyer

I was looking at your Guilford station picture and noticed the uncoupler next to it has rail with black webs and flanges. This is unique to 1946 production. It seems to not carry a higher resale value but is rare and people who are trying to fill out 1946 sets look for it.
An impressive printing for the backdrop. The sky looks like it is close to the setting sun with less blue at the end. I think it works as is.


----------



## dicgolfer72

AmFlyer said:


> I was looking at your Guilford station picture and noticed the uncoupler next to it has rail with black webs and flanges. This is unique to 1946 production. It seems to not carry a higher resale value but is rare and people who are trying to fill out 1946 sets look for it.
> An impressive printing for the backdrop. The sky looks like it is close to the setting sun with less blue at the end. I think it works as is.




hers is a close up of the uncoupler 




EDIT:
also I was taking a closer look at my animated stockyard mine has the coil in the small shed and I don't see a way to attach anything to adjust the vibration like on the animated station 
is there a different stockyard with the coil under the platform like on the station 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


the backdrop is indeed impressive lol

I normally only use my large format printer for marquees when restoring arcade machines so usually max of 23x8 inches so 7 feet x 13 inches just looks huge 


but I did buy a roll of satin adhesive backed vinyl 48 inches x 100 feet for doing larger side art some time ago and cut it to 18 inches 
and since it cost me almost nothing I thought id give the backdrop a whack

I also use black matte board for my arcade games monitor bezels
so have a surplus of scraps I can use to attach the backdrop to

 





it should be sturdy enough to catch any trains that decide to jump track on the back side of the layout


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks. Nice work on the Arcade game restorations.


----------



## dicgolfer72

well got it installed 
I did it in sections to make sticking the vinyl down to the board a lot more easy

its a bit under scale (probably needed to increase the height by another 2 inches )

but it looks good enough for now and will work like a champ for its main purpose
keeping my engines in one piece 
so far I have lost 2 engines to the death drop from that back side 
(my 312 dumped off after a link coupler detached and the engine came around and hit it before I could throw the dead man , and a 300 when the track switch was not switched back 100%)

on the up side I have a new 282 and 312 on the way from fee pay lets hope they work lol


----------



## flyernut

On the loop you're running, there's a way to throw both switches at the same time. eliminating any derailments because of the other turn-out not being in the same direction. What you do is to run a wire from each colored lug on the turn-out to the corresponding lug on the other turn-out.When you switch to the turn-out, the other switch will also turn out, or straight, whatever the case may be.


----------



## Aflyer

dicgolfer72,

I just looked at my stock yard, it doesn't have the adjustment lever like the Guilford Station. I apologize I thought they both had them.

Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

flyernut said:


> On the loop you're running, there's a way to throw both switches at the same time. eliminating any derailments because of the other turn-out not being in the same direction. What you do is to run a wire from each colored lug on the turn-out to the corresponding lug on the other turn-out.When you switch to the turn-out, the other switch will also turn out, or straight, whatever the case may be.


thanks for the info 


the derailment was not due to me not switching it 
its because that turnout is sticky/slow and you have to hold down the lever to get it to switch 100% and I didn't get it engaged all the way 
the other turn out snaps right in place as soon as you hit the lever

I tried cleaning the troublesome turnout and oiling it to no avail




Aflyer said:


> dicgolfer72,
> 
> I just looked at my stock yard, it doesn't have the adjustment lever like the Guilford Station. I apologize I thought they both had them.
> 
> Aflyer



not a problem 
looks like there is the same square block on it just no hole might still be adjustable by turning that 
next time I'm into it ill try it out


----------



## dicgolfer72

sweet new gear came in today for the layout


----------



## flyernut

dicgolfer72 said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> 
> the derailment was not due to me not switching it
> its because that turnout is sticky/slow and you have to hold down the lever to get it to switch 100% and I didn't get it engaged all the way
> the other turn out snaps right in place as soon as you hit the lever
> 
> I tried cleaning the troublesome turnout and oiling it to no avail
> 
> Go to my thread..."turn-out redo".... It will walk you through a complete rebuild if you don't want to send it out to me.. It's a very easy project, and fun...
> 
> 
> 
> not a problem
> looks like there is the same square block on it just no hole might still be adjustable by turning that
> next time I'm into it ill try it out


Yep, I knew the switch wasn't the cause of the derailment, just wanted to get you some info...Send out the switch to me, and I'll make it perfect for you, no charge..


----------



## dicgolfer72

flyernut said:


> Yep, I knew the switch wasn't the cause of the derailment, just wanted to get you some info...Send out the switch to me, and I'll make it perfect for you, no charge..


lol I will not deny that offer lol pm me the details 
lucky for me the only manual switch I have , is a direct replacement for that turn out lol so the layout will not have any downtime 


almost forgot my red operating cattle car came in today also 
and I setup my coal dump car

I had the layout up and running non stop today from 11-2:30 with no derailments or mishaps (then my daughter came in the store and caused a wreck uggg)
using the red dockside switcher (don't want to burn up a oldie from extended run times )

the switcher ran like a champ with only slight warmness after the extended run period

I also think I figured out my problem with the people on the animated station and cows on the stockyard
they only have canvas on the bottom 
and I just saw a reproduction set of cows on ebay and they have mohair on the bottom that is swept back so as to direct the figures in a forward direction 




operating cars in action
https://youtu.be/LrNKkxewoZI



i just switched to my 302 and you can really tell that the cattle car is heavy lol the wheels spin out on starts unless i really ease into the throttle. i had to take off my 2 grey hoppers to reduce the weight 
i hope my new 312 comes in soon lol


----------



## Aflyer

Ah ha, the dreaded mohair no-more syndrome. I didn't think to ask you about that when I suggested the adjustment lever solution.

I have changed those little feet pads out on my stockyard cows, with some velvet a local guy was selling.

I am not sure where to get the good stuff, but probably Port-line Hobbies has it. 

Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

Aflyer said:


> Ah ha, the dreaded mohair no-more syndrome. I didn't think to ask you about that when I suggested the adjustment lever solution.
> 
> I have changed those little feet pads out on my stockyard cows, with some velvet a local guy was selling.
> 
> I am not sure where to get the good stuff, nut probably Port-line Hobbies has it.
> 
> Aflyer



I was thinking about trying some hook side Velcro to get them sliding like they should


----------



## Aflyer

That is an interesting thought. It might work, but will need some grooming.

I have read about using a warm iron to persuade the fibers in the correct direction to enhance the movement of the Cows & Citizens. The direction is supposed to be back and slightly right as I recall.

Maybe others have experience with this little tune up method.
Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

well picked up some roof paper
and started laying roads 
did my main street 
it turned out acceptable 
when I lifted my ruler there was some paint on it and it doubled the lines in a few spots 



but here she is main street lol
think I'm going to add one more building and a house (I like the idea of the mth hippy's tattoo building lol)

then I just need to work on the train yard in the circle behind the mystic station


----------



## flyernut

dicgolfer72 said:


> lol I will not deny that offer lol pm me the details
> lucky for me the only manual switch I have , is a direct replacement for that turn out lol so the layout will not have any downtime
> 
> 
> almost forgot my red operating cattle car came in today also
> and I setup my coal dump car
> 
> I had the layout up and running non stop today from 11-2:30 with no derailments or mishaps (then my daughter came in the store and caused a wreck uggg)
> using the red dockside switcher (don't want to burn up a oldie from extended run times )
> 
> the switcher ran like a champ with only slight warmness after the extended run period
> 
> I also think I figured out my problem with the people on the animated station and cows on the stockyard
> they only have canvas on the bottom
> and I just saw a reproduction set of cows on ebay and they have mohair on the bottom that is swept back so as to direct the figures in a forward direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> operating cars in action
> https://youtu.be/LrNKkxewoZI
> 
> 
> 
> i just switched to my 302 and you can really tell that the cattle car is heavy lol the wheels spin out on starts unless i really ease into the throttle. i had to take off my 2 grey hoppers to reduce the weight
> i hope my new 312 comes in soon lol


PM sent.....


----------



## dicgolfer72

well last night spent like 4 hours tinkering with the 312 that fell off the layout, 
and was having trouble getting it to run right

started fresh this morning 
when I got to the store 
and bam the 312 is back on track with only a bent roof to show for its death drop 




here she is in action
https://youtu.be/iU3SN9o_5RU


oh also got another mth building and a set of playground figures


----------



## Aflyer

dicgolfer72,
I would say you pretty much have that Layout filled up, nice job on your build.

That 312 does run very good, and smokes well also.

You mentioned some of the cars were heavy and hard to pull, have you lubricated the wheels sets. Put just a drop of oil at each end of the axle where it enters the side frame, this will reduce the drag some and reduce wear also.

You can use 3 in 1 oil, or get some of the synthetic stuff on eBay, it's not a lot of money and the needle oiler really makes it an easy job. It is a lot of money for one ounce of oil, but I don't know where else to buy the bottle and Needle oilers.

Here is a link to one listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-plasti...329671?hash=item35a9c1fe07:g:JbMAAOSwv0tVN~U2

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

You can fix the bent roof by using a plumbers torch and heating the roof slightly, bending it back into position. Us a piece of wood with the correct angle of the roof to keep heating, bending, to the contour of the roof.


----------



## dicgolfer72

eeeekkkkk this just happened in the strip mall that my shop is in 
spent several hours in my store with the doors locked 
after a lady ran in telling us to call the cops because of armed robbers in the store 3 doors down 

scary part was my wife and 10 month old was here 
http://www.kshb.com/news/crime/overland-park-police-investigating-armed-robbery-at-restaurant


kinda put a squash on the fun we were having with the layout


----------



## flyernut

dicgolfer72 said:


> eeeekkkkk this just happened in the strip mall that my shop is in
> spent several hours in my store with the doors locked
> after a lady ran in telling us to call the cops because of armed robbers in the store 3 doors down
> 
> scary part was my wife and 10 month old was here
> http://www.kshb.com/news/crime/overland-park-police-investigating-armed-robbery-at-restaurant
> 
> 
> kinda put a squash on the fun we were having with the layout


Glad everyone is safe... And I hope you were armed... My son carries either his Glock or a Kel-Tec, both in 9mm... Wife carries a .380....357 magnum within arms reach in the house...I personally like a side by side with OO buck.


----------



## dicgolfer72

flyernut said:


> Glad everyone is safe... And I hope you were armed... My son carries either his Glock or a Kel-Tec, both in 9mm... Wife carries a .380....357 magnum within arms reach in the house...I personally like a side by side with OO buck.



I had a lil 38 had to give it to my father when I got married, wife is anti gun 
her dad shot him self as a kid after finding a gun

you know happy wife happy life 

after this maybe she will let me have it at the store 
(or more that likely it will be what she does not know wont hurt me lol)


----------



## flyernut

dicgolfer72 said:


> I had a lil 38 had to give it to my father when I got married, wife is anti gun
> her dad shot him self as a kid after finding a gun
> 
> you know happy wife happy life
> 
> after this maybe she will let me have it at the store
> (or more that likely it will be what she does not know wont hurt me lol)


Your last sentence says it all,lol...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dicgolfer72

new goodies for the layout


----------



## dicgolfer72

Joe Hohmann said:


> I would move your turnouts up to be near the top of your photo. That way, you have 2 loops, rather than a circle and a loop. You can run one train while the other train is "parked" within the turnouts. This gives each train a loop to run on, rather than a loop and circle. The nice thing about the old flyer turnouts is that they direct the power based on their postion.







took your advice 
lol out of need, more than want lol


I just picked up a magnet crane and have a log loader on the way (hope to get a coal loader as well)

so I had to do some moving and arranging

after a long days work here where I sit now






and a vid of my 282 riding the rail lol
https://youtu.be/cb_ngzVRh7c


----------



## AmFlyer

As it says in the introduction in the Gilbert instruction book behind the log cabin, "It looks like you will soon need to lay tracks to the next town!"


----------



## dicgolfer72

AmFlyer said:


> As it says in the introduction in the Gilbert instruction book behind the log cabin, "It looks like you will soon need to lay tracks to the next town!"


I'm thinking about it lol 
I have a figure 8 trestle set on the way so may have to run a skyway lol


got some new goodies in 
log loader
bubbling water tower 
and 4 light watch tower 

only thing I really want now is the seaboard coaler 


the log loader came in bent to holy heck, no string ,no button and wires cut almost to the base , and the building on top was all but detached 

after some work I have her up and running 
the motor is noisy as heck but I have had it apart and I don't see any gears slipping 
it seems the vibration is in the armature itself (maybe missing a spacer is the only thing I can think of )

vid of log loader in action
https://youtu.be/NBtVFozN3cw

vid of layout current progress
nicknamed it metropolis Illinois since it has a 50 foot superman in the park lol 
https://youtu.be/PdgOIoNmJtc


----------



## Aflyer

dicgolfer72,
That is looking good, and the log loader seems to work just fine, good job. I agree it could be time for the next town to go under construction.

Or you might need the 10 step program for eBay/American flyer addiction, my wife tells me that is what I need. LOL

Aflyer


----------



## dicgolfer72

Aflyer said:


> dicgolfer72,
> That is looking good, and the log loader seems to work just fine, good job. I agree it could be time for the next town to go under construction.
> 
> Or you might need the 10 step program for eBay/American flyer addiction, my wife tells me that is what I need. LOL
> 
> Aflyer




lol my wife has created a new term in our house "train crazy "lol
now our 2 older kids are joining in lol

overall I'm not doing to bad 
everything I'm buying is broken or rough and I'm fixing it so cost is pretty low 
(still cant find the coaler on the cheap lol)
I did just splurge and spent 100$ +28 for shipping for all this 
(wanted the operating coal cars, the operating unloading car, and the gondolas for loading stuff into with the electro crane)






and picked up this auction mostly for the trestle set, unloading car, and the bridge
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...yk06cLbkGpQOGrURnObLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

